# Buying Fancy Guppies from an LFS



## Tocs1001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Ive been looking at the fancy guppies at all my LFS stores the male tank is assorted with many kinds no specific kind soo if all these are so diffrent and I want to start a little breeding project how do I know the strain? Im not going to be that technical but If I buy one that looks black does it have genes of totaly random other things.

Also the females they are the exact opposite of the ladder they are all the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what do I do?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Pick the ones that have the best color match that you like. Then pick a female that also has a similar tint in their tail. If you cant see any differance in the female take what they have. You can with work get a true breed of color going after several breeding generations.


----------



## Tocs1001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Thx I was very puzzled when I looked at them as to what I was supposed to do Im going to photo shop a picture to show of what I am going to try to breed I have a simple Idea that I think would be cool. As an experiment


Just one question if I breed generations and generations and i am starting my first tank where do I put all those fish I got a few friends with a tank but all of us combined couldnt hold 10 generations


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You keep the best, The ones that match your idea of what they should look like and then you could get a cichlid or other fish that eats other fish. Or you can try and work a deal with the local fish store to buy them back. Some will issue store credit for a very small portion of what they sell them for but it is better than nothing. 
Another option is check with the local schools or retirement centers. Many have tanks in the lobby or offices and would love to get restocked free.


----------



## Tocs1001 (Apr 9, 2005)

nifty........


----------

